# Smarty Got her RN at Perry



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No Smarty is not a nurse she now has the Rally Novice (RN) title. She was entered in the Perry GA, Peach Blossom Cluster Shows and received qualifying scores Thursday, Friday and Saturday with an 86, 94, and 89 out of 100. I am so proud of her, her attitude was good, and she did what was asked of her. She lost points on my mistakes twice (10 pts) and crooked sits. For her to have no more technical training in precision of form I could not be happier. 

I moved her up to Advanced for Sunday but decided she had done so much more than I had expected and to push her would not be fair. If she screwed up off lease or had a Tasmanian attack if could spoil our perfect weekend, so we will wait until we have more sign and off lead experience to go for her next title.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:whoo: Congrats to you both Sandi! I know you must be so proud of her and you should be proud of yourself too! Great weekend!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic Sandi! The two of you have come so far in such a short time. Give her extra hugs from us!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea for you and Smarty!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, it is great that you have been working so hard with Ms Smarty and it paid off. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Sandi and Smarty !!! So proud of you both.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whoo! Congratulations on such a nice win and a good weekend!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations on such a good job, both of you!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :cheer2:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Great job Sandi and Smarty!

I think it was a wise decision to "rest on your laurels" for the rest of the weekend.
Enjoy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Big congrats to both of you!!! We need to find a trial to play at together and talk some of the other hf members (ann, sharlene, dale, kathi, etc!) to trying rally as well


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> No Smarty is not a nurse she now has the Rally Novice (RN) title. She was entered in the Perry GA, Peach Blossom Cluster Shows and received qualifying scores Thursday, Friday and Saturday with an 86, 94, and 89 out of 100. I am so proud of her, her attitude was good, and she did what was asked of her. She lost points on my mistakes twice (10 pts) and crooked sits. For her to have no more technical training in precision of form I could not be happier.
> 
> I moved her up to Advanced for Sunday but decided she had done so much more than I had expected and to push her would not be fair. If she screwed up off lease or had a Tasmanian attack if could spoil our perfect weekend, so we will wait until we have more sign and off lead experience to go for her next title.


How wonderful for you Sandi and Smarty. I wish I could have been there to see it!!! hUGS ALL THE WAY ROUND!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations Sandi and Smarty!! I'm thinking about training Inky for that after she has her puppies. Becky


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! I know that represents a lot of hard work.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone, we’re home and finally unpacked. I forgot how much stuff you take that you don’t need.

I would love for all of us to meet at some shows. Anyone should be able to do Rally Novice. If your dog knows sit, down, stay and heels on a loose lead you can do it. My not paying enough attention to the signs was our main problem. Not sure I screwed up on one sign the last day but the judge said I did, friends said last night I didn’t but I was so happy she qualified I don’t care. 

So let’s let each other know where we are going and have a meet up.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations, Sandi! Sounds like Rally is very fun. Would love to see Smarty perform some time!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It is something I would love to see, but my dogs in rally trial. :laugh: I could provide the intermission entertainment. Evye is the most uncoordinated thing ever, Bentley pulls like a mule and Taylor...hmmm. He's afraid of garbage cans...no garbage cans at these rallies??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Sandi and Smarty.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Sandi, that is awesome.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> It is something I would love to see, but my dogs in rally trial. :laugh: I could provide the intermission entertainment. Evye is the most uncoordinated thing ever, Bentley pulls like a mule and Taylor...hmmm. He's afraid of garbage cans...no garbage cans at these rallies??


Evye is not uncoordinated, she can sit and down, work on Bentley's controled walking and I will personally remove all garbage cans from the ring. Then you are all set. :rockon:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am really going to have to do something with Bentley's leash walking. It's more than I know how to deal with. Every week I say I'm going to look into a trainer and a gazillion weeks have passed by. My fault.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Sandi & Smarty. Rally is so much fun!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Sandi for the motivation. I made phone calls yesterday for an in-home trainer for help with Bentley's leash walking. Some were so ridiculously expensive and didn't sound like they did anything differently. We start next Wednesday...wish us luck.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Thank you Sandi for the motivation. I made phone calls yesterday for an in-home trainer for help with Bentley's leash walking. Some were so ridiculously expensive and didn't sound like they did anything differently. We start next Wednesday...wish us luck.


Wonderful and good for you. In house or private trainers can be expensive and you are right some of the ones I talked to were not offering much. Just make sure the one you select has references you can check or get a referral from vets in the area, because most have an upfront payment for a certain numbers of weeks/lessons with no refunds if you stop. When I first started with Danny we talked in person about what I wanted and what he felt our prognosis was. No frill or fluff with him. He let me know right away it had nothing to do with Smarty it was me and the behaviors I had let her develop.

Keep us posted, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Again, thank you for the motivation. Otherwise I probably would accept what is. Taylor is now walking past trash cans. Bentley and I are improving on our leash walking and although we have a long way to go, they are actually semi enjoyable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Again, thank you for the motivation. Otherwise I probably would accept what is. Taylor is now walking past trash cans. Bentley and I are improving on our leash walking and although we have a long way to go, they are actually semi enjoyable.


Good for you, everything come with baby steps. Very few major break throughs, but you will get there. You will be amazed at what happens with a little walk a day.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I just began Dickson with Obedience/Rally 2 months ago. He's getting better. I also have him and Luna doing an Attention/Heeling Foundation class and Agility. Dickson did a great job last night in his Attention class - walking with his head up looking at me as we walked around - the best he's ever done. Luna, on the other hand, gets so distracted that at times I want to give up, but I know she can do it - she's a smart girl!

Congrats again!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

brugmansia said:


> Congratulations! I just began Dickson with Obedience/Rally 2 months ago. He's getting better. I also have him and Luna doing an Attention/Heeling Foundation class and Agility. Dickson did a great job last night in his Attention class - walking with his head up looking at me as we walked around - the best he's ever done. Luna, on the other hand, gets so distracted that at times I want to give up, but I know she can do it - she's a smart girl!
> 
> Congrats again!


Thank you. You really have a lot going on at one time. Is that 3 different classes with 2 dogs? Please keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Bentley is progressing so nicely on walking. We are doing half heel walking and half loose leash. We have an off day here and there but nothing like it was. Yesterday it was so hot and decided to take a different route where there was more shade. He did terrible. Pulling, darting right and left in front of me in order to sniff every possible thing. He could have cared less about a treat, didn't listen to any commands. Very discouraging. Today we took our typical route and he did perfect !!! Hmmm. Eventually we have to walk other places besides the 3 same streets.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene, you will have good and bad days for sure. But to quote my trainer, Danny "change is so important". So Bently may be bad at first on the new trail but keep it up with what your trainer started you on that was working and it will get better.

Thanks for keeping us posted. I love hearing the good days along with the struggles it makes us realize we are not alone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Bentley is progressing so nicely on walking. We are doing half heel walking and half loose leash. We have an off day here and there but nothing like it was. Yesterday it was so hot and decided to take a different route where there was more shade. He did terrible. Pulling, darting right and left in front of me in order to sniff every possible thing. He could have cared less about a treat, didn't listen to any commands. Very discouraging. Today we took our typical route and he did perfect !!! Hmmm. Eventually we have to walk other places besides the 3 same streets.


Kodi is still a youngster, but still, with everything he learns we need to first learn it in a quiet, low distraction area like home or class then slowly work on it in new locations and under more challenging distractions. That's perfectly normal! If you can, start out within his "comfort zone" and just add one new block at a time, ending again with the more familiar territory where you know you can get it right and end on a good note.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought of that after, how badly I handled the set back. I was so frustrated I ended up telling him "do whatever you want, you do anyway". I would offer a treat for a sit and he turned his nose up at it and proceeded to smell a new pile of dog poo. I should have ended it by walking in familiar territory so he could succeed and we could have ended it on a positive note. I will add that new route gradually, a few feet at a time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so proud of all of you guys who are working hard with your dogs. I'm such a slacker but you're inspiring me!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm so proud of all of you guys who are working hard with your dogs. I'm such a slacker but you're inspiring me!


Ann, I scanned my homework sheet to you (? Thursday). I don't trust my scanner too much. Did you get it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes! And it's printed and I have it with the other one. Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Bentley is progressing so nicely on walking. We are doing half heel walking and half loose leash. We have an off day here and there but nothing like it was. Yesterday it was so hot and decided to take a different route where there was more shade. He did terrible. Pulling, darting right and left in front of me in order to sniff every possible thing. He could have cared less about a treat, didn't listen to any commands. Very discouraging. Today we took our typical route and he did perfect !!! Hmmm. Eventually we have to walk other places besides the 3 same streets.


Mine won't walk at heal nearly as well if I walk a new area. They are distracted with all the new smells and they act like the rules don't apply in a different area! I'm glad to hear it's getting a little better though!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

On a good note, I walked Marley around our neighborhood tonight with DH and he did well. We NEVER walk around here, or at least we haven't in a good year and a half. There are a couple "hot spots" with dogs I know will run to their fences and bark and although Marley was nervous, he didn't bark and listened to me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> On a good note, I walked Marley around our neighborhood tonight with DH and he did well. We NEVER walk around here, or at least we haven't in a good year and a half. There are a couple "hot spots" with dogs I know will run to their fences and bark and although Marley was nervous, he didn't bark and listened to me.


Good to hear Christy. Also nice to know that different territories bring out different behaviors so I won't set my expectations too high.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sharlene, one of the main things I have learned from Danny is we are the most important part of the walk. I’ve spent 2 months being told it is me not Smarty with the problem. She just has a learned behavior that I didn’t correct. So my theory is once you feel comfortable that Bentley is paying attention to you, the two of you can walk anywhere. In the new area for now he is not paying attention because he doesn’t have too. Smarty is also a marker, another bad habit, but on our controlled walks now she is only allowed to pee when we start and a short break each mile or so which is for Galen to get a short rest. Shoulders back, eyes forward, elbows bent and off we go. No staring at Bentley…. (Sounds so easy, right? Ha Ha Ha)

Controlled walks are different from potty walks, potty walks allow them time to smell and do their business in a designated area. Once the controlled walk starts no smelling every bush or post, my girls go out in the yard for a while before we start the walk. 

You are doing great, persistence and patience is all it takes.

Warning: Please don’t let anything any of our post conflict with your trainer’s instructions.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We are mostly working on loose leash walking. My homework for the week was to start practicing heeling. Create an invisible circle on my left-hand side. If he goes out of the circle, a slight tug and lure him back. She told me not to use any words or commands right now, just praise and occasional treats. She probably learned by now I'll screw him up. LOL. I've been doing half and half and it was going well until the other day when EVERYTHING got blown out of the water. He, nor I, did anything right.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe a school that provided trained dogs for the "Person" to learn on would be very successful. I’m working on my new Rally signs without a dog. Some are so confusing that until I get it down to natural steps I’ll just screw up the girls. This was very evident to me when I took Galen to my last class and she may as well have been a sock, I didn’t get some of the signs so she was totally confused.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I believe a school that provided trained dogs for the "Person" to learn on would be very successful. I'm working on my new Rally signs without a dog. Some are so confusing that until I get it down to natural steps I'll just screw up the girls. This was very evident to me when I took Galen to my last class and she may as well have been a sock, I didn't get some of the signs so she was totally confused.


Then we could mess up some already well trained dogs too! :doh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you and Smarty Sandi! :clap2: That's FABULOUS!!!! :first:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I believe a school that provided trained dogs for the "Person" to learn on would be very successful. I'm working on my new Rally signs without a dog. Some are so confusing that until I get it down to natural steps I'll just screw up the girls. This was very evident to me when I took Galen to my last class and she may as well have been a sock, I didn't get some of the signs so she was totally confused.


We did a APDT "Rally Party" on Friday night, and what a joke!!! on the surface, you'd think, "How different could it be than AKC?"

The answer is "W-A-Y different!!!" Not only do some of the signs look very different from the AKC signs (even when they ask for the same thing... for instance, the 270 sign) but then there are all these (I think they are called) linked signs, where there are 2-3 signs all together, and you start one directly from the one before it... VERY confusing.

There are also ones that made me nervous in terms of the message they send the dog if you are also working on formal obedience at the same time. For instance, there is one were you put your dog in a sit, then run away from him, then AS YOU ARE RUNNING, call him to front. He has to catch up, then you can step back for him to front. I am having a wicked hard time getting Kodi to stay in a sit while I walk away from him to ask for a recall. This "feels" to much like a break to me. (although he did the sign beautifully, just BECAUSE he doesn't want to stay sitting there without me)

Likewise, there was another sign where you have to leave the dog in a sit, move away then from a distance ask for a down. If I didn't have a very novice (well, pre-novice) dog, this might be OK. I know eventually they have to do sits and downs at a distance. But right now, I'm having a hard time getting him to remain sitting in the long sit-stay... he wants to lie down. So I think TELLING him to lie down from a distance is probably a mistake right now.

With our AKC Rally run-thoughs, I haven't encountered any signs, even the more advanced ones that seem counter to what we want the dog to do in the formal obedience ring. We are signed up for a series of these APDT Rally parties through the course of the summer. I think I'll have to give some serious thought to which signs I should just skip, considering his stage of training. (which is fine with the trainer who runs them) And while I think you could easily do Novice obedience and AKC Rally at the same time, I think I'll wait until we at least get our CD before adding APDT Rally to our repetoire.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Then we could mess up some already well trained dogs too! :doh:


Possibly, but this is a REALLY common thing in the horse world... A trainer might work with the horse for a few months and then start giving the owner lessons on the horse, probably while still doing a couple of training rides each week to make sure the horse doesn't lose skills.

Also, in the horse world, you try NEVER to pair a green rider with a green horse... something that seems inevitable in the dog world, unless someone is fortunate enough to stumble upon an already trained dog. (which only happens rarely)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

As much as I didn't feel like walking Bentley today...I did but I just wanted to go for a walk and not a major training session. We have only accomplished a few yards of this new route but he was doing so super, we kept on going and going. A few corrections, a few too many sniffs BUT the ultimate was when my neighbor was approaching with his dog...tail starts wagging a mile a minute and this is usually when he is up on his hind legs pulling like a horse. I told him to sit and wait and he DID. Whining something terrible but he did it. I finally told him okay and let him greet his friend. :clap2: Bentley. :clap2: I'll pay for these bragging rights tomorrow. It seems to always happen that way.

I came home and got Evye and we went for "just a walk."


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> As much as I didn't feel like walking Bentley today...I did but I just wanted to go for a walk and not a major training session. We have only accomplished a few yards of this new route but he was doing so super, we kept on going and going. A few corrections, a few too many sniffs BUT the ultimate was when my neighbor was approaching with his dog...tail starts wagging a mile a minute and this is usually when he is up on his hind legs pulling like a horse. I told him to sit and wait and he DID. Whining something terrible but he did it. I finally told him okay and let him greet his friend. :clap2: Bentley. :clap2: I'll pay for these bragging rights tomorrow. It seems to always happen that way.
> 
> I came home and got Evye and we went for "just a walk."


:cheer2: :yo: :whoo: :yo: :whoo: :cheer2: These small milestones are what make us keep going and let us know we are making progress. Sometimes it is like a little light bulb going off that lets you know they are getting it. Congratulations, I've been wondering how it was going.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Evye and Bentley! :whoo: It sounds like you're making headway with him! I know how it can be-sometimes I can be all up for going out and other days I know I should, but it's hard to get moving!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm afraid to speak up and risk things falling apart, but we are having some great walks with Marley lately. :clap2: A week ago I had a couple good days with Marley and then stupidly put the boys together again. When will I learn?? :doh: I had two "A" days with Marley, then a "B-" day with them together and thought well, I could handle this... then a big "F"! On that bad day Marley was lunging at skateboards and joggers as well as bicycles and finished off with snapping at a little bichon. I was panicing all weekend thinking he was getting worse! :hurt: Then Monday I called my trainer and she said to come by her studio that evening. We had spoken about trying a head collar with him and we fitted him with a Gentle Leader. She asked me to try walking with the new collar and re-try having him sit as other dogs passed and treating. Sitting and treating failed miserably in the past as he would not sit when seeing another dog and thrashed as I tried to get him under control. :Cry: 

I worked him with the collar at the studio in the presence of a small class she was teaching and it went ok. He was pawing at the collar some but not bad. 
The good part is we have gone walking three times since with the Gentle Leader on and he is doing awesum! :rockon: He hasn't been jumping up on me all excited, he is not barking and fussing and has sat nicely and been happy to recieve treats! It's like night and day. "Psycho" and his owner passed by today while Marley sat quietly taking treats and I could tell the owner was surprised.  

Now, the hard part is for me to NOT try putting the boys back together for awhile while we establish this new pattern! 

Fingers crossed that this keeps up...I am having a wonderful day!!
:bounce:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to mention that yesterday's walk was with about 10 other dogs and my baby boy did great doin' the pack thing too! He saw that little bichon going the other way and did pull a bit and bark once, but oddly enough so did some of the other dogs :suspicious: so maybe that is more telling about the Bichon. Hmmmmmm. :suspicious: That was the only dog that Marley barked at for the whole walk! :clap2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Christy that is great. I'm glad the new collar is working. The good, the bad, and the ugly before we get to the beautiful walks.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Fingers crossed that this keeps up...I am having a wonderful day!!
> :bounce:


:rockon: My fingers are crossed....both hands. And thanks for the reminder. I want to so badly put them back on a coupler and get the walking over with in half the time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Christy that is great. I'm glad the new collar is working. The good, the bad, and the ugly before we get to the beautiful walks.


You got that right! Sometimes you just have to try everything!



Evye's Mom said:


> :rockon: My fingers are crossed....both hands. And thanks for the reminder. I want to so badly put them back on a coupler and get the walking over with in half the time.


Oh yeah..Now if I can please NOT be stupid!  I like walking so THAT isn't the problem, but some days are busy and it's hard to fit in 2 hours of walking. We both just have to stay with it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just read your amazing post on Smarty's journal. :grouphug: And I understand your glee. We had the best training day ever !!! They did everything over and above. We did 9 out of 10 practice tests on Evye for a CGC....we didn't have dogs readily available for "THE" one I am most concerned about. I can now start using the "heel" command on Bentley...and you are well aware of how wonderful that makes me feel. I know, I'll pay for this brag. Only 2 more weeks left...and I hate to see it end.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Just read your amazing post on Smarty's journal. :grouphug: And I understand your glee. We had the best training day ever !!! They did everything over and above. We did 9 out of 10 practice tests on Evye for a CGC....we didn't have dogs readily available for "THE" one I am most concerned about. I can now start using the "heel" command on Bentley...and you are well aware of how wonderful that makes me feel. I know, I'll pay for this brag. Only 2 more weeks left...and I hate to see it end.


Sharlene, I am so glad you had a good day too. I may have to celebrate this day with 2 drinks tonight. That is awesome with Evye CGC. Most of us have to go through many sessions to get the results we want. If you enjoy your trainer I would suggest another group of lessons. Smarty has had lots and lots, Galen not so many.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Just read your amazing post on Smarty's journal. :grouphug: And I understand your glee. We had the best training day ever !!! They did everything over and above. We did 9 out of 10 practice tests on Evye for a CGC....we didn't have dogs readily available for "THE" one I am most concerned about. I can now start using the "heel" command on Bentley...and you are well aware of how wonderful that makes me feel. I know, I'll pay for this brag. Only 2 more weeks left...and I hate to see it end.


:whoo: That's wonderful! 9 out of 10! Evye is doing great!. You're almost there! I'll cross my fingers none of us pay for our "brags". It's been a good week. :grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You guys are really making me want to hire a trainer! I'm so proud of you Sandi and you Sharlene!!! Can my dogs come lives with y'all for a while?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Christy....another :grouphug:

I'm still giggling...out on the front lawn (with a 30 foot lead). I had to keep Evye's attention on me all the while the trainer is wheeling the garbage can back and forth. She kept saying "this is a scary man in a wheelchair", "this is a big old scary lady on crutches." Yeah, well just wait until a sweet little dog comes into the picture...and here comes scary Evye.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> If you enjoy your trainer I would suggest another group of lessons. Smarty has had lots and lots, Galen not so many.


I didn't think I liked her until last week. I thought she was way too passive. I think she is a classic example of "passive-aggressive." She nailed me last week and "ouch". And she can get my dogs to do things I can't...guess I figured out the problem.

I am thinking of the advanced classes (hahahahaha).....would a break in between be so bad?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I didn't think I liked her until last week. I thought she was way too passive. I think she is a classic example of "passive-aggressive." She nailed me last week and "ouch". And she can get my dogs to do things I can't...guess I figured out the problem.
> 
> I am thinking of the advanced classes (hahahahaha).....would a break in between be so bad?


Most of us have to figure out what (who) is the problem. Wait until you get a little closer to the end of this session and see if you have accomplished what you set out to do or if you want to continue a few more weeks. A break would not be bad as long as you stay consistent with what you have gained and learned so far..


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Today was our last day with the trio training. I consider it a big success. We went on a short "heel walk" with Bentley. Super !!! It's still a work in progress and will be for a while but a major milestone from where we started. I still have to work with Taylor some more one-on-one to work on his duration. Go to place is so-so. Taylor always breaks it. Next week our training session will be at a busy Petsmart with Evye so she can evaluate her out of her element with strangers and strange dogs. From here I am strongly considering signing her up for their TDI class. Any thoughts, suggestions? All in all, I would consider it worth the time, effort and money.

P.S. My dogs will do anything for this trainer, yet me, if and when they feel like it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oppps. Need to clarify. Go to place is going great UNTIL the door bell rings, then it's so-so, bordering not so good.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That is so AWESOME! CONGRATS!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

This is something I very much want to get involved in...great job!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Today was our last day with the trio training. I consider it a big success. We went on a short "heel walk" with Bentley. Super !!! It's still a work in progress and will be for a while but a major milestone from where we started. I still have to work with Taylor some more one-on-one to work on his duration. Go to place is so-so. Taylor always breaks it. Next week our training session will be at a busy Petsmart with Evye so she can evaluate her out of her element with strangers and strange dogs. From here I am strongly considering signing her up for their TDI class. Any thoughts, suggestions? All in all, I would consider it worth the time, effort and money.
> 
> P.S. My dogs will do anything for this trainer, yet me, if and when they feel like it.


Congratulations, you have come a very long way in these few short weeks. We still have issues with "Place" if there are distractions. Glad you want to continue training but I'm having a senior moment what is TDI?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandi, TDI (Therapy Dog Int'l). I am still a little confused about the class. I don't know if she needs her CGC before or it's all part of this particular class. Questions I need to ask. A partner does do the CGC testing and they do offer TDI classes but they don't TDI test. I would have to find a TDI location somewhere near here. I think, if I am understanding it correctly. I am considering this for Evye. Bentley is too excitable and just something I cannot see him being very good at or something he would enjoy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Sandi, TDI (Therapy Dog Int'l). I am still a little confused about the class. I don't know if she needs her CGC before or it's all part of this particular class. Questions I need to ask. A partner does do the CGC testing and they do offer TDI classes but they don't TDI test. I would have to find a TDI location somewhere near here. I think, if I am understanding it correctly. I am considering this for Evye. Bentley is too excitable and just something I cannot see him being very good at or something he would enjoy.


Now I really feel like a senior moment. Just a week or so ago I went on line for the requirements for a therapy dog certification after Smarty and I went to the nursing home. Danny does the CGC test but I didn't ask about the Therapy dog.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just checked location sites for NC and they do have a location about 45 minutes from me. But I still have a way to go before that happens. The classes are 6 weeks.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sandi, just looked for GA:

Lawrenceville, GA
June 26, 2010
8:30 AM - 1:00 PM
Pre-registration required
For more information please contact Vangie Shelton at [email protected]

Lawrenceville Kennel Club
Lawrenceville, GA
November 13, 2010
9:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Pre-registration required
For more information please contact Vangie Shelton at [email protected]


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Today was our last day with the trio training. I consider it a big success. We went on a short "heel walk" with Bentley. Super !!! It's still a work in progress and will be for a while but a major milestone from where we started. I still have to work with Taylor some more one-on-one to work on his duration. Go to place is so-so. Taylor always breaks it. Next week our training session will be at a busy Petsmart with Evye so she can evaluate her out of her element with strangers and strange dogs. From here I am strongly considering signing her up for their TDI class. Any thoughts, suggestions? All in all, I would consider it worth the time, effort and money.
> 
> P.S. My dogs will do anything for this trainer, yet me, if and when they feel like it.


Congratulations on the success! Mine are practicing the "go to place" too and it's much smoother unless company comes. I think it's going to take awhile to get that really happening. Just keep trying.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Sandi, just looked for GA:
> 
> Lawrenceville, GA
> June 26, 2010
> ...


Oh Dear, I may have to check for another location, that is where we went for Rally classes. Remember Smarty had a couple of Tasmanian episodes there. I was ready to quit the week of her Rally trials she was so bad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations to all you hard workers/trainers! So glad to read things are going so well for you. :clap2:

I also wanted to share that when Tori tested for her TDI we did it at a local dog show. I called the examiner and she suggested rather than me traveling 45 min. to get to her normal weekly testing, I meet her at the dog show (10 min. from my house) a few weeks later. Perhaps you can find someone who will do the same for you. Good luck! If they can pass the CGC, the TDI isn't all that much more. Mainly the dog has to be ok around wheelchairs, people w/walkers or crutches, etc. and be able to leave a tasty morsel dropped in front of them alone.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, thank you for the input. Regarding the treats, are you able to use the "leave it" command? My dogs love treats and have a hard time resisting but they also know "leave it" quite well. If I couldn't use it, we might be in trouble. I THINK if we had to take the CGC test next week, I THINK Evye could pass. I am really looking forward to the classes though and hopefully my daughter is going to join me with her dog as well (more bonding time). She said a couple of weeks are learning to "read your dog", to recognize their body language and to evaluate what they are best suited for as far as nursing home visits, reading programs, etc. And it's one-on-one time with Evye so I'm looking forward to it. If we pass, wonderful. If not, she and I walk away learning something.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye and I started our CGC classes yesterday. I thought she did very well. Broke a stay to sniff a shrub (Tsskk Evye !!!). Going by the AKC guidelines, I am a little upset the trainer is changing the rules. The guidelines say the dog can stand for many items during the evaluations. She requires sit/stay when she chooses and down/stay in other situations. Evye complied and did what was asked of her. However, the guidelines state "loose leash" and the instructor is requiring heel walking. Evye has never heeled walked because she walked pretty on a leash. So we have a week to learn heel walking. I know it's not a bad thing and we will gain from it in the long run but aren't the AKC guidelines just that? When I commented on that she told me in not so uncertain terms that when my dog paid for the groceries and paid half the mortgage, then and only then could she walk in front of me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For my last 2 TDI certifications, my dogs had to go through the CGC as well (even though they already had that certificate). They just test them under a little more distractions, etc. They included the 10 obstacles into the TDI testing as well. Let's just say loose leash isn't in Belle's everyday vocabulary let alone in the same vicinity as people who are smiling! The great thing is you can talk to your dog the entire time.

I think some trainers will require more during training than is required during the test as during the day of test- your stress usually causes the dogs to be a bit more uncertain. Don't think of it as your traininer being a perfectionist or wanting too much though. I think if your dog can do 50% of what it can do in an environment with lesser distractions you will be all set and pass 

I was just doing rally with a friend whose dog is trained very well (he does therapy dog with us). But watching how neurotic she was (I can remember when I would get this way as well!) her dog didn't do as well as he normally does. You could see her shaking, her nerves, etc. Her dog probably thought by the time they went in front of the judge there was a giant monster out there! I can still remember the first time I took Dora and Belle and remember feeling the same way and now it seems silly but she did well and ended with a pretty good score overall. But a few times her dog didn't auto sit but probably because it felt the leash shaking!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Her dog probably thought by the time they went in front of the judge there was a giant monster out there! But a few times her dog didn't auto sit but probably because it felt the leash shaking!


Good to know. This instructor makes my leash shake big time. Her and the big burly English Lab who weighs more than anybody; canine and human in the class.


----------

